# R. Imitator 'tarapoto' egg hatching



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

I finally have a female to make a pair of tarapoto. After putting them together they instantly started courting for a day and are now very reclusive. I'm pretty sure they have laid eggs under a leaf that I can't see in the back of the viv. My question is how long to the eggs take to hatch?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

There are several worthy threads on egg, tadpole, froglet, and breeding located in the 'care 
sheets' forum. Here are the first two that will help your situation.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13183-egg-care-sheet.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/20854-tadpole-care.html

The search function is a great way to get your questions answered quickly and help with questions you may not even know you should ask. If you can't find it with search, look again, as someone has probably asked it already. Welcome to our addiction, and congrats on the courtship and possible breeding!


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

I've read through all of that info but still can't find how many day old an egg has to be to hatch into a tad. I saw the development up to 14 days but still it doesn't say when they should hatch


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

tgoff0112 said:


> I've read through all of that info but still can't find how many day old an egg has to be to hatch into a tad. I saw the development up to 14 days but still it doesn't say when they should hatch


That is how long until they emerge from the egg. It takes about 10, but up to 14 days for the egg to develop into a tad. Once it's developed, it hatches. That is your answer. Up to 14 days.


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks aspidites73. That's about what I thought just making sure. Again I haven't actually seen any eggs yet. Just that after putting the two together they started courting. I found them in the film canisters the next day. Then they were in a fold of a leaf under a piece of wood in their viv that I can't see. I could only catch them poking their heads out once in a while to catch passing ff's. They did this for a couple of days. Now this morning they are back out and in a different canister. I never found an egg but I'm pretty sure they have put some in the spot I can't see. They still head over there to check things out frequently. So I was just curious how long until I may see some tads. What does everyone else think do they have eggs up in there? These will be my first ones obviously. My veraderos are also courting as I type so should have lots of action soon


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

It does sound like they will lay soon, if not already. Frogs are more individual, but my Tarapoto almost always lay in the leaf litter. If not there, they will also lay in a film canister on the side of their viv, and with the opening facing down. Neither are a rule, just me experience. Do you have a couple film canisters in there with some water so the male can deposit them when they hatch? I usually pull the eggs I find, but I still leave a few canisters with some water for the eggs I miss. Also, don't be surprised if their first few clutches are bad and mold over. It is commonplace for new parents to throw a bad clutch or two while they're starting out. As a beginner, you may want to let them take care of the eggs (and the tads too if you want) while you get the hang of what to expect. Good luck and keep it fun. To me, it never gets old seeing eggs. Imitators, sirensis, fantastica, it doesn't matter to me. It should stay enjoyable for you, too!


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes I have 4 film canisters stuck to the glass in various places in the viv. I also have 2 laying on the floor. I have them near horizontal where they will hold some water. Some more than others. But I didn't know that some should be inverted. That makes sense because the place where I think they laid looks like an angled inverted tube. I'll have to try putting a couple of them that way.


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

I put my pair of Tarapoto in a new tank and within no more than 9 days had a tadpole on the dad's back.


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

Well it's official. I finally can confirm that there are eggs in the tarapoto tank. I got home today and found one clump of two eggs on the woodwork and later found a single egg up in a film canister. They laid all of them last night/today. Fingers crossed that they took and are fertile. I'll post pics when I get some up


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

tgoff0112 said:


> Well it's official. I finally can confirm that there are eggs in the tarapoto tank. I got home today and found one clump of two eggs on the woodwork and later found a single egg up in a film canister. They laid all of them last night/today. Fingers crossed that they took and are fertile. I'll post pics when I get some up


Congratulations! Please keep us posted.


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

Well it looks like the clutch of 2 eggs were infertile. But so far the one in the film can looks fine. The male stays up there a lot. The egg still looks clear w/ no discoloration.


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

I was checking out the single egg and I can see a little tad developing in there. Looks like my little new parents succeeded on their first try. Now I just hope it makes it to adulthood.


----------

